# What to do with cigars I don't smoke?



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

I have been on this site for awhile and have enough posts to access the wts/wtb forums (although I do not see those forums yet). Anyway I was going to put up for sale (cheap) some cigars I bought when I first started smoking then i ran across the cigars for the troops thread. I would much rather give them to the troops than sell them for a few dollars. My question is these are ghurka's and cu-avana and I don't want to donate them and insult them with these rockets. I was just thinking there are probably some guys serving our country that were beginners also or didnt really care what they smoked in the field. What do you guys think?


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry, I should have put this under the cigars for the troops forum.


----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

I honestly wouldn't be insulted by anything if it was given to me, as long as they weren't all dried out or something. My two cents.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

BadBeerBreath said:


> I honestly wouldn't be insulted by anything if it was given to me, as long as they weren't all dried out or something. My two cents.


That's kinda how I feel but somewhere on here before I saw how someone was going to donate some cheapies and people responded that if he didn't like them then why would he give them to our troops. 
I don't like these sticks myself but I figured other people may.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

BadBeerBreath said:


> I honestly wouldn't be insulted by anything if it was given to me, as long as they weren't all dried out or something. My two cents.


+1, although I'm still a beginner myself, so at this point unless they are falling apart, I'm not really going to say no to trying something out for free (yet), although I might feel a bit boned if the guys in my squad all received Anejos and I got a Don Lino or something (even though a year ago I wouldn't have known the difference.... so...)

Interested to see what a more mature puffer might say about this? Perhaps it matters what the actual distribution method is? Maybe if it's a dislike because of a taste preference, it's cool, but just a ishy cigar isn't?


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

If you don't like them because of the flavors, then by all means give them to the troops. Everybody's flavor preferences are different.

If they have crappy construction and don't burn correctly, that's different. Give those to your friends who never buy their own and bum off you.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I see where you are coming from. I am sending cigars to my cousin's navy boat for him and the other sailors. I feel bad sending things I don't normally smoke, however, I know that he will enjoy them all. From what he told me, as long as its a cigar, and it will smoke, him and the guys will enjoy them. Its more about principle of being able to relax and have a cigar every now and then while off at sea.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Those guys will be grateful for anything you send them.


Moving this to the Cigars For Troops forum for you...


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> I see where you are coming from. I am sending cigars to my cousin's navy boat for him and the other sailors. I feel bad sending things I don't normally smoke, however, I know that he will enjoy them all. From what he told me, as long as its a cigar, and it will smoke, him and the guys will enjoy them. Its more about principle of being able to relax and have a cigar every now and then while off at sea.


 Pm me with an address and I will ship them out monday


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Cigar obsession is currently doing a collection for the troops and he is specifically looking for beginner, no name and seconds right now. You can go to his website for more info.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bshambo said:


> I have been on this site for awhile and have enough posts to access the wts/wtb forums (although I do not see those forums yet). Anyway I was going to put up for sale (cheap) some cigars I bought when I first started smoking then i ran across the cigars for the troops thread. I would much rather give them to the troops than sell them for a few dollars. My question is these are ghurka's and cu-avana and I don't want to donate them and insult them with these rockets. I was just thinking there are probably some guys serving our country that were beginners also or didnt really care what they smoked in the field. What do you guys think?


If you would like to donate to the Puff Troop Donations please let me know, if you have already found another outlet, thank you.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

Rock31 said:


> If you would like to donate to the Puff Troop Donations please let me know, if you have already found another outlet, thank you.


Ray, I committed to someone else first but they are still going to our military.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you for your generosity! They will be appreciated by our brothers and sisters in the military.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I think there's got to be at least one vet out there that likes those cigars! Don't worry they'll take what they like.


----------



## HaleStorm (May 23, 2014)

Send 'em!

I am a Navy dude and anything that we can get sent to us is awesome.

You also want to keep in mind that many of the people that are going to be smoking these cigars are going to be trying them for the first time. You don't really want a guy that normally smokes newports to decide he wants his first cigar to be an expensive hard to find stick or something expensive if he is just going to put it out. Unload the gurkhas and 5 Vegas. The band and names are usually cool enough that many will not realize they are smoking what some consider to be lower quality.


----------

